# Torrents always make me lose internet connection!



## boco (Aug 11, 2007)

my internet connection goes on and off whenever i have a few torrents running. It comes back on or sometimes it doesnt. This only happens with torrent downloading and nothing else. I use Azereus..


----------



## brian (Aug 11, 2007)

dont torrent then  or get a different thing


----------



## spanky (Aug 11, 2007)

brianmay27 said:


> dont torrent then  or get a different thing



Azureus (sp?) is a bloated piece of crap. Try uTorrent.


----------



## patrickv (Aug 11, 2007)

in my opinion all torrent clients will crap your internet connection,like i use utorrent, for me to browse properly i have to quit it. i can never do both at the same time


----------



## robina_80 (Aug 11, 2007)

happens to me sometimes mate dont worry about it but i would advise you to download utorrent its so much better than azureus


----------



## DrCuddles (Aug 11, 2007)

I went through a stage of trying them all to get the best one and came up with uTorrent so imo its the best one out there.
What internet connection speed are you guys running at? Or man you must have beeen downloading alot at high speeds because i can watch movies off Tv-Links, play WoW, go on this forum and myspace an such and be downloading


----------



## patrickv (Aug 11, 2007)

trust us when we say we download a lot..bwahahaha


----------



## Irishwhistle (Aug 11, 2007)

patrickv said:


> trust us when we say we download a lot..bwahahaha


 
I know you download a lot.  Instead of using Azerous try uTorrent. Even with uTorrent you still probably can't browse the internet though (I can't). 


~Jordan


----------



## spanky (Aug 11, 2007)

With uTorrent running, I usually browse web with like 3 tabs open, sometimes watch youtube videos or even play CSS. Maybe you guys just need better computers.


----------



## heyman421 (Aug 11, 2007)

it's not the computer, it's the router

most routers aren't capable of handling 100's of connections at once

i used to use torrents a lot, and had to buy a high-end router in able to keep my internet connection open at the same time, while maximizing line-speed by holding 400-500 connections at once.

i've since moved on to better (and faster) things, tho.  There's better things out there.  You just have to know where to look.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Aug 11, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> With uTorrent running, I usually browse web with like 3 tabs open, sometimes watch youtube videos or even play CSS. Maybe you guys just need better computers.



Youtube videos?! While downloading a torrent? I can barely browse the web while downloading a torrent.


----------



## ETSA (Aug 11, 2007)

Who is your ISP, some ISP's watch out for p2p downloading and will limit bandwidth connectivity if it is suspected, easy solution though.  With uTorrent you can encrypt, just check the empty box next to the option. 

uTorrent is better though anyways..

BTW I have a 4 year old netgear POS router and I get maximum bandwidth on both computers connected to it...  12mb/s down...

Also, always use port forwarding, so much easier..


----------



## spanky (Aug 11, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> it's not the computer, it's the router
> 
> most routers aren't capable of handling 100's of connections at once
> 
> ...



Better than torrents?


----------



## heyman421 (Aug 11, 2007)

oh god yes

there's way to max out your line speed over <10 connections, and never have to share a thing


----------



## spanky (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd like to be enlightened.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2007)

I can surf the internet why im downloading torrents luckly but its realy slow

when i do download a torrent i use Utorrent but i dont download that much tbh,Usualy not torrents anyway


----------

